# situations that teens get into



## samurai69 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have been asked to run some 1.5 hour courses at a local school.....the ones i have a problem with are the male teens of about 17 or 18 years old, what i would like is an idea of the situations, that boys of that age are likely to get into

These introductions are as a result of some attacks that have happened near the school, i already run WSD courses at the school and will be running some mixed SD classes..............the talks are about awarness and prevention and then if they want to persue things they can sign up for our extended courses


----------



## Brother John (Nov 20, 2005)

I've worked with teens for the last 12 years or so...and I'll tell you, a teenage boy, 16-19, can get themselves into some horribly dangerous circumstances. It's very hard to tell of a scenario that they're "Likely" to face. I'd say begin with worst case scenarios and work your way lighter.

not easy



Your Brother
John


----------



## MJS (Nov 20, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> I have been asked to run some 1.5 hour courses at a local school.....the ones i have a problem with are the male teens of about 17 or 18 years old, what i would like is an idea of the situations, that boys of that age are likely to get into
> 
> These introductions are as a result of some attacks that have happened near the school, i already run WSD courses at the school and will be running some mixed SD classes..............the talks are about awarness and prevention and then if they want to persue things they can sign up for our extended courses


 
The situations could be endless.  I suggest keeping is simple, starting with some basics and working up from that point.  Some basic strikes, kicks, defense against grabs, strikes, etc. would be a good place to start.

Mike


----------



## chinto01 (Nov 20, 2005)

I agree wit Mike here in keeping it simple. Even down at the dojo for a regular class you cannot possibly cover every "what if" or every possible technique. I would trim it down to showing them simple self-defense off of punches, grabs both one and two handed, and chokes. I would not throw to many techniques at them a this is probably just a crash course for ost of them.

Good luck!

in the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 20, 2005)

1.5 hrs?

Basic principles and nothing more.

If you teach them for 1.5 hours you'd be lucky if they retained anything specific for more then 1.5 days afterwards.  Demonstrate things if you like, but try to get them interested in starting regular training, show them "cool" stuff.  Don't try to teach them "What to do if..." scenarios, they'll be forgotten almost instantly.

If it was a different activity you wouldn't attempt that, if you where teaching chess you'd show how the pieces move, objectives, and let them play, get them interested, not try to teach specific counters to specific situations.

If it was basketball you'd do the same, basic rules, dribbling, shooting, passing, play.  Not specific plays and tactics.  They wouldn't stick and without the basics aren't that useful anyways.


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 20, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> 1.5 hrs?
> 
> Basic principles and nothing more.
> 
> ...


 

This is what i want really to get them interested, so they come along to our courses..


the reason on scenarios was as 45 - 60 mins will be talk based i was going to demonstrate something that they could relate too, then broaden it out with some what we do on our course type things

Simple is always the best way IMO


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 20, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I've worked with teens for the last 12 years or so...and I'll tell you, a teenage boy, 16-19, can get themselves into some horribly dangerous circumstances. It's very hard to tell of a scenario that they're "Likely" to face. I'd say begin with worst case scenarios and work your way lighter.
> 
> not easy
> 
> ...


 

I dont really want to be technique specific, i was thinking along the lines of verbal de-escalation type stuff, but as i want to get them to sign up for some longer courses, i would like to get them focussed on a scenario, then hopefully can get them to come along next year

these short courses (1.5hrs) are during school time and the short courses are after school time , so have to be voluntary.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I've worked with teens for the last 12 years or so...and I'll tell you, a teenage boy, 16-19, can get themselves into some horribly dangerous circumstances. It's very hard to tell of a scenario that they're "Likely" to face. I'd say begin with worst case scenarios and work your way lighter.
> 
> not easy
> 
> ...



This is so TRUE!

These young men remember rubber bones, they have lots of testerone running in their blood, (* Fall is when it rises the most - Hence Football *) and young men looking to prove to themselves and others what they are made of. 

If my future kids, or my nieces, and nephews (* Blood and adopted *) do only 1 / 10 of what I did, then I will be so happy, and I was a reasonable well adjusted young adult (* for the most part  *) who avoided drugs and had good grades in school and college. 

It is hard to predict what they could find themselves doing. 

Teach awareness and avoidance of bad areas, and thinking, which should be part of the SD you mentioned. This will hopefully help them.

Good Luck


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2005)

One of the ways you can find out about what situations they find themselves in is to simply ask. Gain their trust that *you* will keep it confidential and have a simple sit-down and roundtable discussion about the sh-- they find themselves in. 
If anything it'll give you (the instructor) a better idea of what kind of SD techs they need to know; jumped from behind, more than one/two attackers, faced with a weapon (knife/gun), etc. etc. 
Each area has a unique demographic and thus no one place will have quite the same situations.

Good luck.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

We tend to think they'd mostly be in school yard fights, but really, it could be essentially any situation. You may need to pick a focus!


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 21, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> One of the ways you can find out about what situations they find themselves in is to simply ask. Gain their trust that *you* will keep it confidential and have a simple sit-down and roundtable discussion about the sh-- they find themselves in.
> If anything it'll give you (the instructor) a better idea of what kind of SD techs they need to know; jumped from behind, more than one/two attackers, faced with a weapon (knife/gun), etc. etc.
> Each area has a unique demographic and thus no one place will have quite the same situations.
> 
> Good luck.


 
I think i am going to lean more towards this method, then if they want more they can come to the after school sessions

thanks for the input


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2005)

I remember almost getting "stuck" for my money in the girl's bathroom in high school and hearing the boy's was no better.  I've talked to a couple of short guys who have had near-assaults in the showers (the drop-the-soap kind) after practice, then for the teens who work there's workplace safety (some close up the Taco Bell at night).  

But I like listening to them too.  Ask for situations from THEM.  In advance, if you can.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 21, 2005)

In terms of *actual teaching,* I agree that sticking to the basics--very basic--would be best.  Look, if they're beginners, you can't "teach" much in 90 minutes, and you wouldn't want to teach them something that could get an inexperienced person in more trouble than they can handle.  Some suggestions:  Keeping your hands up in a potentially threatening situation.  Distancing.  Defusing.  Release from a grab.  Defending a choke or headlock.  Avoiding being slammed into a locker.

HOWEVER, if you want to really *impress* the guys, then bring along an uke, and show some of the more advanced material in the form of a 5 minute demo after the actual lesson. The message is, "I've taught you some basics, but if you keep coming, you'll eventually reach the stage where you'll be doing *this*."

I work in high schools, and believe it or not, a lot of the altercations start with something stupid.  Somebody insults somebody's girlfriend (or momma).  Somebody steals somebody's girlfriend.  Somebody bumps into someone in the hallway.  Sports team rivalry.  (I'd leave the gang warfare for a later lesson)

Good luck.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 21, 2005)

check the "on the streat" thread in the same forum. similar idea. more then a few good posts and a some comments that are on your line of thought.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 22, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> I have been asked to run some 1.5 hour courses at a local school.....the ones i have a problem with are the male teens of about 17 or 18 years old, what i would like is an idea of the situations, that boys of that age are likely to get into
> 
> These introductions are as a result of some attacks that have happened near the school, i already run WSD courses at the school and will be running some mixed SD classes..............the talks are about awarness and prevention and then if they want to persue things they can sign up for our extended courses


I am 16 and one of the situations I am more likely to get into is a fight with a fellow student for talking trash. I am not saying I will but I think that is what happens a lot. A couple days ago in class there was a fight because one kid was talking trash about another kids girlfriend and both students were suspended. I think it would be cool to learn how to AVOID confrontations when possible. To me I don't think I would want to beat up or fight someone for talking trash. I think this situation could have been avoided.


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.....saw my first group of students yesterday......session went really well

out of the 25 students atleast 18 of them had been mugged 

we started with a Q on that and then looked at what had happened in some of the cases then moved on to basic de-escalation then through more bits that i talk about with my other students, types of predator, situational awareness, verbal de-escalation, distancing etc

then for the last 20 mins we covered a few basic SD techniques

showed a pistol disarm ....this got them talking and interested in our new course starting in jan ...........

had a really good response and some positive feedback....and a couple stayed after to ask a few more questions

Thanks again for the ideas


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2005)

Not sure if you've done this already, but it may be a good idea to write out a class plan, something for you to use as a guideline for your classes.  

Is this anything that you've already done?  If so, I'd be interested in hearing about it.  We might be able to give some helpful suggestions. 

Mike


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 23, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Not sure if you've done this already, but it may be a good idea to write out a class plan, something for you to use as a guideline for your classes.
> 
> Is this anything that you've already done? If so, I'd be interested in hearing about it. We might be able to give some helpful suggestions.
> 
> Mike


 
I have a class plan and course plan for the WSD classes and courses and i sot of followed parts of it as it arrose in the class yesterday

approximately this:

run down of course
statistics
what self defense/preservation is
awareness
the perpetrator
avoidance
de escalation
what if and scenarios
potential weapons
Q and A
some basic techniques usually demonstrated (sometimes)


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> I have a class plan and course plan for the WSD classes and courses and i sot of followed parts of it as it arrose in the class yesterday
> 
> approximately this:
> 
> ...


 
Looks good!!:ultracool   As I said before, I'd start off slow, not getting too deep into techs. that are complicated, but rather sticking with quick, simple, and effective!  Have you complied a SD list?

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds great! Wow, why such a high rate of people who have been mugged? That percentage surprises me!


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Sounds great! Wow, why such a high rate of people who have been mugged? That percentage surprises me!


 

man it surprised me too.............when i saw the girls of the same year it was way less, maybe 5 or 6 out of about 25....

Maybe TESTOSTERONE based...... I really cant put a finger on it

I am seeing the year younger in a couple of weeks, I think it will be interesting to see how they fair (sp)

looking forward to the next few odf these sessions...before xmas, i hope it helps some of them out


----------



## splazzatch (Nov 25, 2005)

Teenage men are more likely to be mugged and assaulted than teenage girls? Why? Not sure, perhaps because they think they are tougher? They go looking for danger? Who knows..

Anyway, one things you can do is to ask them what specifics they would like to learn...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 26, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> I have a class plan and course plan for the WSD classes and courses and i sot of followed parts of it as it arrose in the class yesterday
> 
> approximately this:
> 
> ...


 
This sounds like a great curriculum. I bet you can cut down on the number of assaults your students face - provided, of course, that they pay attention in class!


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 26, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> This sounds like a great curriculum. I bet you can cut down on the number of assaults your students face - provided, of course, that they pay attention in class!


 

Thanks, i really hope so, as we are coming up to the festive season, i have pushed for the 16 year old girls classes to be brought forward from next year to the next couple of weeks, hopefully some *awareness* now will prevent and serious situations arrising whilst they are out and about partying etc


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Nov 26, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Thanks, i really hope so, as we are coming up to the festive season, i have pushed for the 16 year old girls classes to be brought forward from next year to the next couple of weeks, hopefully some *awareness* now will prevent and serious situations arrising whilst they are out and about partying etc


 The biggest problems with "partying" is the fact that awareness and reasoning go out the window, when teen alcohol use starts.


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 26, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> The biggest problems with "partying" is the fact that awareness and reasoning go out the window, when teen alcohol use starts.


 
yes, thats true

over here too, they can legally drink at 16, the only advantage is that alco pop type drinks are really expensive

more concerened with the date rape type drug thing and friends slipping drugs into drinks for a laugh.

also safety in numbers and hopefully one will be more sober than the rest, that sort of thing


----------



## MartialIntent (Nov 26, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> yes, thats true
> 
> over here too, they can legally drink at 16, the only advantage is that alco pop type drinks are really expensive
> 
> ...


 

You deserve praise for tackling these sorts of issues from an MA point of view. So often instructors are too tied up in themselves to appreciate the wider world out there. Awareness and avoidance are two extremely key issues in any martial discipline [whether a physical confrontation is avoided or not] and too often both of these skills are overlooked in favor of bread-and-butter punches/kicks/throws. I take my hat off to you samurai69 for your work with your community [and they sound like they need you!] Instructors like yourself restore one's faith in the ability of the martial arts to actually deliver results in the real world!


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 26, 2005)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> You deserve praise for tackling these sorts of issues from an MA point of view. So often instructors are too tied up in themselves to appreciate the wider world out there. Awareness and avoidance are two extremely key issues in any martial discipline [whether a physical confrontation is avoided or not] and too often both of these skills are overlooked in favor of bread-and-butter punches/kicks/throws. I take my hat off to you samurai69 for your work with your community [and they sound like they need you!] Instructors like yourself restore one's faith in the ability of the martial arts to actually deliver results in the real world!


 
Praise indeed, thank you very much.


----------

